# Video Fast-Forward/Rewind Prob.



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

Some movies I have won't allow me to fast forward/rewind them in Winamp or Windows Media Player. Do you know how to fix this, or are there any good alternative video players that allow this?

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, I didn't see any other section for video questions (not related to video card questions).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This is usually to do with the video format, particularly WMV files. You can try playing them in Media Player Classic, which has more advanced decoding/playback features than WMP or WinAmp.

Go to Options > Playback > Output and experiment with the DirectShow Video options to see which works best. Also try Options > Tweaks > 'Use the WM ASF Reader'.

This sometimes works for WMV files, but not always. It depends on how they were encoded.


----------

